# Pioneer AVIC-D1 install thread (MKV)



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Ok folks, I'm going to use this thread to give progress reports and detail the install of a AVIC-D1, GEX-P10XMT XM SAT w Navtraffic, and CD-IB100 iPod integration system into my MKV GLI. I'll end up using the content here as a How-To guide I've promised Christian I'll do for him.
I'll be getting started this weekend once the mounting kit is delivered tomorrow fron Enfig.
But, to get things rolling......








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drayla (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: Pioneer AVIC-D1 install thread (thread)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Furley (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Pioneer AVIC-D1 install thread (thread)*









lalala beat you to it


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Yes yes, I know. I read your thread but, I'm going to try to make this a DIY thread.
I did however post in your thread a few questions about your install. I'm going to go check there now and see if you replied.








Edit: Yup you did. Also, there's been a delay. The overnight package got held up in NJ thanks to the storm and didn't arrive yesterday. I've told them to hold it at the FedEx facility and I'm going to go get it today. Tracking shows it left Oakland yesterday at 3pm so it should be in San Jose by now but their tracking is sometimes slow except at delivery time.










_Modified by thread at 8:19 AM 12-10-2005_


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*

Well, the dask kit won't be here until monday.








FedEx decided to leave it on a truck in Oakland rather than put it on the Saturday delivery truck to the dist centers. I PAID to have it delivered on Friday you'd think they'd try to make up for it by making it available on saturday.
I don't blame them for the weather, just the seemingly lack of trying to remedy the situation.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*

So, Last night, I fabbed up the harness for all the components, installed it in the car and put together all the pieces short of mounting the HU since I don't have the dash kit.
Everything works great. I defeated the safety lockouts, it picks up XM and XM/Traffic great and the iPod interface is much beter than the ice>link interface but, leaves a few things to be desired but, oh well. I think most of it is just a matter of me figuring out the settings.
I'll have the dash kit tomorrow since it's in San Jose now and not oakland and will have it done by tomorrow afternoon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boy033 (Oct 13, 2003)

I don't mean to muscle in on your post but I recently got a D1 in my dad's car and posted here I was wondering if you've encountered this problem....
"I just got a Pioneer AVIC-D1 installed in my Dad's '99 Jetta and everything went well except one rather worrsome thing. For some reason the ASR light is staying on. His car does not have a button that will allow him to manually turn the ASR off and on (like my Passat) so I know it's not that. Has anyone had this problem? Does anyone know what it could be? Thanks."


----------



## Furley (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (boy033)*

disconnect all your avic connections and see if it goes away


----------



## 03VDUB (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (boy033)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boy033* »_I don't mean to muscle in on your post but I recently got a D1 in my dad's car and posted here I was wondering if you've encountered this problem....
"I just got a Pioneer AVIC-D1 installed in my Dad's '99 Jetta and everything went well except one rather worrsome thing. For some reason the ASR light is staying on. His car does not have a button that will allow him to manually turn the ASR off and on (like my Passat) so I know it's not that. Has anyone had this problem? Does anyone know what it could be? Thanks."


Like i said in the thread you made a week or so ago.. go get the car scanned, you might not throw a CEL but your ASR is on for a reason and it will more than likely store a code.. Your not going to find a DEAD SET answer in here, as installing a d1/n1/n2 WILL NOT throw a asr code unless you F'ed something up while installing it.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (03VDUB)*

Latest pic of install:








It's all complete including speed pulse sensor. But, my Disgial Rebel battery dies after this shot.
First thing tomorrow morning I'm off to FedEx to get the dash kit and be done with this.
Took a test frive from San Jose to Walnut Creek and back and the D1+XM Traffic + XM + iPod worked flawlessly.
I'm in love http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh, and here's the speed sensor you want to tap into behind the insturment cluster.








The white/purple one where the blade of the screwdriver is.

_Modified by thread at 10:08 PM 12-11-2005_


_Modified by thread at 10:09 PM 12-11-2005_


----------



## curraheevw (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thread* »_
Oh, and here's the speed sensor you want to tap into behind the insturment cluster.








The white/purple one where the blade of the screwdriver is.


That's awesome! Now I know for sure which wire to tap into. How did you remove the instrument cluster and what did you use to tap into the wire with?


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (curraheevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *curraheevw* »_
That's awesome! Now I know for sure which wire to tap into. How did you remove the instrument cluster and what did you use to tap into the wire with?

Lower the steering wheel all the way and pull it towards you all the way.
In the middle of the cluster on the bottom is a small hump that some fake leather is attached to from the steering column. Pull this towards you. There are clips on the right and left side of it.
With that removed you should see two of those famous torx screws, remove them.
Once removed give the insturment cluster a good tug to release it from the wiring harness.
The harness and connector will stay connected to the car. To remove it slide it to the left.
To get the actual connector out you need to first push it out of it's housing and then like the turn signal coupler push up two tabs to release the harness.
I used a wire tap to tap into it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
One other thing, this will cause you to trip the airbag light if you do it with the battery still connected. So, have a VAG-COM handy or disconnect the battery.
Fortunately I have a VAG-COM and you would not believe the amount of codes that get thrown replacing a radio.


_Modified by thread at 8:36 AM 12-12-2005_


----------



## curraheevw (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thread* »_
you would not believe the amount of codes that get thrown replacing a radio.


Really....







Is this something that would go un-noticed if you didn't have a VAG-COM? I didn't have any problems with my stereo install (fault light) and I didn't disconnect the negative battery terminal. Is there anything I should be concerned with?








Oh and by the way... Thanks for the info on removing the instrument cluster. I'll keep that handy for when I add navigation (hopefully soon). I might need to PM you when I get close to installing NAV and ask a few questions. Thanks...


_Modified by curraheevw at 8:41 AM 12-12-2005_


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (curraheevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *curraheevw* »_
Really....







Is this something that would go un-noticed if you didn't have a VAG-COM? I didn't have any problems with my stereo install (fault light) and I didn't disconnect the negative battery terminal. Is there anything I should be concerned with?








Oh and by the way... Thanks for the info on removing the instrument cluster. I'll keep that handy for when I add navigation (hopefully soon). I might need to PM you when I get close to installing NAV and ask a few questions. Thanks...

_Modified by curraheevw at 8:41 AM 12-12-2005_

Nah, no lights get thrown. Just a bunch of intermittent this and intermittent that. The dealer MIGHT notice if he goes code scanning but that's about it.


----------



## curraheevw (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*

Ah, thanks... I feel much better now. I'm hoping to be able to purchase the VAG-COM software after the first of the year. That should come in really handy... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (curraheevw)*

It's amazing how handy it comes in. I was originally going to sell it after setting up the car the way I wanted and getting the tails working but, I'm holding onto it for it's sheer utility. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*

Ok install is done but, I'm not thrilled with it. The trim ring Pioneer gives you sucks. I'm probably going to go to TAP Plastics and have one custom fabbed. But, for now it works.
Also, the Dash kit needed some modification to fit decently. Not a fault of Enfig but, rather the manufacturer. I may get another and mod it out completely like the other gentleman with the D1 that posted in here.
Functionalitywise this unit is GREAT. The Nav Traffic is a God send. I don't have to give up XM, and the iPod integration is a bit tighter than the ice>link but still has a ways to go. I think Alpine has the best integration on the market at the moment as that is what I have in the bug.
Ok, PIC:


----------



## curraheevw (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*

Glad you got everything working but your right that trim ring sucks! I'm told that the new eclipse unit doesn't even come with one.







That's one of the reasons I went with the Kenwood is that it was a perfect fit but on the down side I don't have the GPS built in like you do.
I wonder if you can take the trim ring and modify it to fit?? In other words, can you take some ABS plastic and epoxy it to the top and bottom of the ring and then get some plastic filler and fill in the middle. Sand it down smooth and repaint. Then essentially you will have a larger trim ring. Without having to remove everything again?? In theory it should look great as long as the top and bottom are even.


----------



## Furley (Feb 28, 2005)

now I wonder if your airbag light was from the passenger seat light being unplugged rather than the cluster? I don't see why inpluggiong the cluster should trigger an airbag light.


----------



## curraheevw (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (Furley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Furley* »_now I wonder if your airbag light was from the passenger seat light being unplugged rather than the cluster? I don't see why inpluggiong the cluster should trigger an airbag light.


----------



## curraheevw (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*

Here's another guy that's done a custom install. It's in a Passat but he used the exact same dash kit... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2257053


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (curraheevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *curraheevw* »_Here's another guy that's done a custom install. It's in a Passat but he used the exact same dash kit... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2257053 

Where can I get that trim piece instead of the piece of crap piece I have?
Edit: Nevermind, I'll get some Bondo.










_Modified by thread at 11:58 AM 12-13-2005_


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*

Furley, any chance you can send me a how to on making this trim piece? Did you do it with the HU in there? What dod you use to shape it near the HU, just stuck plastic pieces in there and then removed them after it hardened?
And help would be appreciated.


----------



## Furley (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*

I made another trim out of abs, then I used plastic repair filler to make the shape and smooth it out, then some wet sanding and finally SEM plastic dye.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (Furley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Furley* »_I made another trim out of abs, then I used plastic repair filler to make the shape and smooth it out, then some wet sanding and finally SEM plastic dye.

All this with the HU in it? I may be being dense but, looking at your pics, how is the HU mounted to the trim? It does not look like you could slide it into place after the trim is done.
Edit: Also, did you have a problem with the top of the trim being bent down because of the dash panels when putting it back together? I had to wedge some plastic between the cage and HU so it would not get smashed down when replacing the factory trim.


_Modified by thread at 12:38 PM 12-13-2005_


----------



## curraheevw (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thread* »_
Edit: Also, did you have a problem with the top of the trim being bent down because of the dash panels when putting it back together?

I have this problem also. I've just learned to live with it knowing that I'll try and fix it when I install nav.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (curraheevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *curraheevw* »_
I have this problem also. I've just learned to live with it knowing that I'll try and fix it when I install nav. 

I found out what's doing it. The trim that goes around the climate controls has a "tower on the top of it. Grind this down a bit and the problem goes away.
BTW: Bondoing my dash trim now. Bondo and sanding/shaping is done. Primer is on now, going to sand again next and then primer again then shoot it with flat black. Anything will look better than what was there before.
Before primering I test fit the NAVI unit in it and it looks good enough for government work.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 16, 2005)

sweet, i have my own street! (baird)


----------



## Furley (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*


















I drilled out holes to line up with the ISO mounts on the deck and loaded it from behind.


----------



## curraheevw (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thread* »_I found out what's doing it. The trim that goes around the climate controls has a "tower on the top of it. Grind this down a bit and the problem goes away.

Thanks, I'll have to remedy that when I take my dash apart for the nav. Where did you mount you GPS receiver?

_Quote, originally posted by *thread* »_it looks good enough for government work.









I tell my boss that all the time...


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (curraheevw)*

Ok, it's done and in. Pic is kinda blurry, I'll take another one later. I decided to take some creative liberty and instead of sharp corners I rounded them out quite a bit and I'm happy with the results.








The GPS reciever is integrated into the unit. The XM reciever and the iPod adapter are under the front seats.


----------



## curraheevw (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*

Looks nice... I'd definately like to see a better pic when you get the time. I've considered taking mine out and doing something similar. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *thread* »_The GPS reciever is integrated into the unit.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (curraheevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *curraheevw* »_Looks nice... I'd definately like to see a better pic when you get the time. I've considered taking mine out and doing something similar. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

















If you mean the antenna, it's in front of the center air vent. I notched the housing in the front so the wire would not get pinched.


----------



## curraheevw (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thread* »_If you mean the antenna, it's in front of the center air vent. I notched the housing in the front so the wire would not get pinched.

Sorry, that's what I was talking about. I ran my XM radio antenna to the rear deck of the car. I was just wondering if you did the same and how the reception was.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (curraheevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *curraheevw* »_
Sorry, that's what I was talking about. I ran my XM radio antenna to the rear deck of the car. I was just wondering if you did the same and how the reception was.









The XM antenna is mounted behind the factory shark fin antenna.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*

Updated the new trim pic. Still not happy with the pic as it makes it look like the inner parts of it are not straight when in fact in person they are.
Anyways, good enough for government work.
I'll most likely at some point do a re-do. But, I've had enough fun for now.


----------



## Furley (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*

I also have my GPS antenna on the center vent, I will probably rebuild that vent eventually with a center channel speaker in the far future and contersink the GSP antenna into it.


----------



## curraheevw (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thread* »_Updated the new trim pic. Still not happy with the pic as it makes it look like the inner parts of it are not straight when in fact in person they are.
Anyways, good enough for government work.
I'll most likely at some point do a re-do. But, I've had enough fun for now.









Looks nice... Does the bondo stink? I figured the smell would be over powering. Especially if the car has sat closed up over night.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (curraheevw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *curraheevw* »_
Looks nice... Does the bondo stink? I figured the smell would be over powering. Especially if the car has sat closed up over night. 

Yeah, it smelled for a day or two but really, who does NOT like the smell of freshly curing BONDO?


----------



## curraheevw (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thread* »_
Yeah, it smelled for a day or two but really, who does NOT like the smell of freshly curing BONDO?

















I guess...


----------



## Furley (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (thread)*

I LOVE THAT SMELL.
can't wait until spring and we start doing more audio and less starters so we can get the shop smelling up again


----------



## dieselgus (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (Furley)*

Isocyanates are our friends







Nothing beats the smell of FG in the summer.... goes well with beer....
Gus


----------



## Sum1Kool (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (thread)*

Where did you get that pioneer trim ring? did it come w/the head unit? or is it an optional item? I'm planning of picking up a D1. but not sure on the install. I got the dash kit from Enfig... just wondering on that extra ring.
Thanks.

_Quote, originally posted by *thread* »_Ok install is done but, I'm not thrilled with it. The trim ring Pioneer gives you sucks. I'm probably going to go to TAP Plastics and have one custom fabbed. But, for now it works.
Also, the Dash kit needed some modification to fit decently. Not a fault of Enfig but, rather the manufacturer. I may get another and mod it out completely like the other gentleman with the D1 that posted in here.
Functionalitywise this unit is GREAT. The Nav Traffic is a God send. I don't have to give up XM, and the iPod integration is a bit tighter than the ice>link but still has a ways to go. I think Alpine has the best integration on the market at the moment as that is what I have in the bug.
Ok, PIC:


----------



## sirknattar (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (thread)*

Hey Furley, i love that setup...you're from Visions? i was actually thinking of getting Visions to do a setup for me, using Alpine though...got any more pics?


----------



## HeavenSoldier (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (sirknattar)*

http://www.avic411.com


----------



## Furley (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: (sirknattar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirknattar* »_Hey Furley, i love that setup...you're from Visions? i was actually thinking of getting Visions to do a setup for me, using Alpine though...got any more pics?

go find Andy, he runs the bays in winnipeg.
I will be redoing mine soon, running all alpine.


----------



## sirknattar (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (Furley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Furley* »_
go find Andy, he runs the bays in winnipeg.
I will be redoing mine soon, running all alpine.

yah, alpine all the way man...i just wanna replace my head unit though
but i'll definitely go see Andy if he's the man in Winnipeg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dionga (May 31, 2003)

*Re: (sirknattar)*

watching


----------



## icb72 (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: (Furley)*

Do you have any pics and does having the gps antenna inside affect reception? ....Also could i mount both gps and sirius antenna in the center vent?
Ian


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (icb72)*

man this helps alot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hopefully my buddy can install my avic N1 with this DIY. I wont be getting the dash kit till wed. will it be a problem if i install it anyway?


----------



## M3Tech (Jan 26, 2007)

*Re: (iThread)*

Damn, old thread...








FYI: 2007 4-door GTI does not have that VSS wire at all in that position or in any other pin slot. At least mine doesn't...









_Quote, originally posted by *iThread* »_
Oh, and here's the speed sensor you want to tap into behind the insturment cluster.








The white/purple one where the blade of the screwdriver is.

_Modified by thread at 10:08 PM 12-11-2005_

_Modified by thread at 10:09 PM 12-11-2005_


----------



## JAcustoms (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Pioneer AVIC-D1 install thread (Furley)*

Furley-- is that a custom made dash kit or did you purchase it? If you did purchase it what brand and/or where from? Thanks.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Nightime mode on the D3 installed in the VW EOS...*

Nightime mode on the D3 installed in the VW EOS...
Hey gang...
I got the D3 installed in a VW eos and it seems that the nightime display on the map doesn't work.
thre is a menu item that selects the maps display from daytime and nightime.. that doesn't seem to work either. its eternally daytime!!
This may be related: I noticed at night that when I stop the car, put it in park, and engage the emergency brakes, that the settings menu is limited. Its not until I turn of the headlights that all of the items under settings are avaiable.. I thought the parking brake and having the car in park was enough!!!
On an unrelated issue, I notice that if my iPod suffle (newer model) falls asleep on its own, the head unit can;t wake it. I have to openthe glove compartment box, play with the menu dial to wake it and then it works....
Any suggestions? thanks!!


----------



## JAcustoms (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Nightime mode on the D3 installed in the VW EOS... (archiea)*

sounds like you have some wiring crossed. Perhaps the parking brake wire might be hooked up to the radio illumination wire. This wire dims the head unit display when you turn the head lights on. If you fix this wire it should hopfully get rid of the daytime/nighttime and headlight switch problem. As for the iPod im not sure what is wrong with it. i would try to restart your iPod and also make sure you have all the latest updates for it.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Nightime mode on the D3 installed in the VW EOS... (JAcustoms)*

Holy thread resurrection batman.
The trim piece is custom. I got the dash kit from Enfig and then used bondo to shape the trim piece how I wanted it.
I ended up re-doing it when I installed the Z1 in it just before I sold the car and got my R32. The Z1 came with me.
Here's a pic of the Z1 installed with a new dash trim piece I made.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh also, I have no idea what the VSS wire is in the newer cars. 08 must have been when they changed because I could swear the 07s had the same one.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (iThread)*

There is no VSS wire. You have to buy a module. Sorry I don't remember the make and model. You can search or wait for someone who knows to respond.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (iThread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iThread* »_Ok, it's done and in. Pic is kinda blurry, I'll take another one later. I decided to take some creative liberty and instead of sharp corners I rounded them out quite a bit and I'm happy with the results.








The GPS reciever is integrated into the unit. The XM reciever and the iPod adapter are under the front seats.


Your rounding is really crooked. It looks as though the radio isn't straight but it is. But as long as you are happy, you must not be too picky.


----------

